# Massive bull video



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

This video popped up on my Facebook feed this morning after a friend shared it. I hope that you guys can access it... this thing is an absolute monster.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=943351895742506


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock: that thing is huge!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Antler augmentation??? :shock:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Antler augmentation??? :shock:


I was thinking steroids?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure it's the National Elk Refuge in Jackson WY. 2nd year that bull has been there. 

The story goes like this: Last winter there wasn't much snow and the big bull went back up towards the Park early and didn't shed his horns on the Elk Refuge.

It's a goodun


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> It's the National Elk Refuge in Jackson. 2nd year that bull has been there.


Yeah, reading through the comments I saw it was on a refuge, just didn't know which one. What I wouldn't give to harvest a bull like that...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! Did it seem to anyone else like that bull was working hard to balance that enormous rack as he walked??? Good hell those antlers must weigh 100 lbs a piece!!! Haha what a giant!! That was cool.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Each year some of the biggest bulls harvested in Wyoming come from the perimeter of the Grand Teton and Yellowstone National Parks. Many live outside the NP making a living in General elk hunting areas like 71, 73, 60. Many migrate out of Yellowstone NP through these General hunt areas when the snow piles up, sometimes while the 'any elk' rifle season is open. It's rough, very steep, country; with some grizzlies too. And there's wolves too, but they're vegetarians I guess given the number of elk running around up there.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy cow, that is a monster!


----------

